# FORGED YOUR PHYSIQUE with this week's Thursday Sale!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 7, 2016)

*Muscle Research
Thursday Sale*

*Well it is the week after the BIG 4th of July sale and we hope you all took advantage of what was the BIGGEST sale to date this year...but we will have some products this week that will help you FORGE your physique!!!

B-drol is on sale, and it has all the hype from our customers and loggers who have used it...so really what more can I say...GET IT!!!
*






*Also, we have 4 Transform FORGED Supplements on sale this week...MHO Poppers, Liver SUpport, Joint Support, and Post Cycle Therapy...ALL for some really great savings...especially MHO Poppers at $19.99...and after this a little buffed bird told me they will be gone for good...so if you haven't tried them now may be your last chance at this price!!! Here is Tyler in his goofy T-shirt giving his review...*




















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jul 8, 2016)

*For the transform forged line followers, this is a big sale week for their products..take advantage!*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 11, 2016)

*Monday Bump!!!
*

*Although not as wow factor as last week's sale, we still have some good deals going on here this week, like the $19.99 MHO Poppers as I do believe once we sell out of them they will be gone for good...so if you like grab and stock up!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (Jul 12, 2016)

*yea i just noticed mho poppers are like $40 off. that insane lol *


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 13, 2016)

*Last Day for this week's sale!!! Tomorrow another NEW weekly sale!!!​*


----------



## cane87 (Jul 14, 2016)

Our new thursday sale will be up shortly, be on the look out! i hope you guys enjoyed this one. Dont forget we have a sale every single thurday of the year, so always be on the look out


----------

